# Last Touch / Shampoo Plus stockists



## sub7 (Jan 26, 2008)

Any tyrone / fermanagh megs Last Touch / Shampoo Plus stockists?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Reflection Perfection in Fermanagh,check out their website and you'll find everything needed:thumb:


----------



## sub7 (Jan 26, 2008)

do they do the gallon containers of these though as most meguires retailers just sell the small bottles etc.


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

RT Autoparts, Cookstown. They do the gallon containers


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Go to reflection perfection and ask for final finish - top stuff good value too


----------



## seanmooney (Jul 6, 2010)

I know theres a place in lurgan that sells the gallons of last tuch.. 

Never tried the reflection perfection stuff.. where can you get it?


----------

